# My puppy got a chicken



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

My three and a half month old puppy got a chicken. I feel so bad (for the chicken) we were doing so well. The puppy sees them all day long through the fence, and walks through the chicken yard with me on the way to her stall every night and ignores them, but the gate latch must have bounced on me today and one got into the backyard. I was doing the dishes and looked out and thought "how did the puppy get a pillow?" as I saw white feathers flying around - sadly it was my chicken and she was pulling the feathers out of her butt. I think chicken will be ok,..but it sure looks terrible. I use a "leave it" command anytime I see her fixating on a small animal (or anything inappropriate) 

Does this happen? Any tips?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I am no expert on LGD. Had dogs all my life, but new to LGD's. I am sure someone will come along with better advice, but all I could say is make sure she is supervised anytime she is around them. You may even tempt her, buy letting her think she is by herself, but as soon as she shows interest, reprimand her. She undoubtable knows she is not supposed to kill them if she does not do it when you are around, so she surely thought know one was watching when she did it. Check on her at odd times and let her know you are there. Then she will never know when to expect you and may always wonder if you are watching. She is a puppy after all and they are going to do puppy stuff with all of that extra energy they have, mistakes will be made, but I would not say it is the end of the world. Just be glad you caught her in time, and hopefully gave her a good reprimand for it. That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yup it happens, vet was out today (she has the 2 brothers of my pup) and says they dont really settle til 18 months old....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She thinks the chickens are toys. You need closer supervision.


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

This was a one time accident of a gate not closing correctly and a hen getting out into a yard where they normally aren't. I watch her and interact with her more than a lot of LGD owners I imagine - we will continue with basic training

I will use some ideas in this article I found tonight http://www.anatoliandog.org/poultry.htm


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Accidents happen. Especially at that age. Remember she is just a baby, and will learn as she grows. Minimum 18 months, really closer to 2 years before they are totally trustworthy.
Just lot's of supervision, lecture the family about double checking gates, and give her time to grow up.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree with others, i.e. she simply needs more supervision. (During my LGD's first year I caught her mauling one of my roosters; and my "uh uh" with a growl stopped that in its tracks. But if I hadn't been there, that just might have become a habit.)


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

She is doing much better. I try to walk her through the chicken yard every night and we sit amongst them. At 4.5 months old she is already taller than my GSD


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Excellent progress report!!:happy2:

She sure is a pretty girl, very nice.
She does look a bit too curious about that little RIR hen though, but that will fade in time. Just do not allow her alone with them, quite yet. Like I said before, lot's of supervision, and locked gates are her friend right now....


----------



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh yes still way too interested in them. Especially when they flap or squabble amongst themselves. But we are making slow progress


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

After the second chicken was killed we took the chicken and tied it around the dogs neck, was there for 8 days and she slept in the garage. She NEVER did it again. It sounds bad, and it smelled, but cured her. She can napping in the sun and they pass within inches of her...nothing!


----------

